# chattahoochee wma



## hoochman2 (Nov 1, 2013)

Going to be a tough year for all game. I looked high and low on chattahoochee thursday and found zero acorns. This is why our food plots should kept up and planted every year, if not planted a least bush hoged.


----------



## Coon Dog (Nov 1, 2013)

Agree bush hoged is better than they are


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 4, 2013)

anyone have a total


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Nov 6, 2013)

I stopped by Saturday around 5 pm to check:

Deer - zero
Bear - one
Hog - one

I think they said around 130 hunters had signed in.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 7, 2013)

man thats sad total. thanks northgahunter.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 8, 2013)

Bad for 130 people. I found tons of bear and hog sign, seen a bunch of pigs but couldn't find a bit of deer sign.


----------



## chewy32 (Nov 9, 2013)

yall going on the December hunt ? im going to try to make it that's where my (great ancestors grew up hunting) all my great grandpas wish I had some pics of the home made tents they built with 10 people in


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 10, 2013)

Low number of game but where else do you get 192 acres per hunter for $19.  Maybe the last two bucks left will be rutting on the sign in hunt.


----------



## Paint Brush (Nov 17, 2013)

bowbuck said:


> Low number of game but where else do you get 192 acres per hunter for $19.  Maybe the last two bucks left will be rutting on the sign in hunt.



  The deserts of south west Arizona and deer population is probably better.


----------



## No-Limit (Nov 17, 2013)

Why are there so few deer up there?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 17, 2013)

Lack of management. No timber cutting, poor food plots, rough acorn crops, high hog and bear populations. Its before my time but ask the guys that hunted the mountain wmas back in the 70's and 80's how the deer population was. Have heard stories of over 100 deer killed on hunts. Ask them how many bear and hogs were in the mountains then. To much competion for food along with lack of food equalls few deer.


----------



## No-Limit (Nov 17, 2013)

0 deer killed on 25 thousand acres?  That is just crazy.  Are there multiple check stations where perhaps others have been checked out or just the 1 check station?

And it doesnt sound like the bear or hog population is any better.  Strange.  I thought I'd heard reports of quite a few bear being taken at this WMA the last few years w/ numbers climbing each year?  Must be a really bad year...sounds like a ghost town.


----------



## deadend (Nov 17, 2013)

Some liberal clear cutting would make the mountain WMA's come alive.


----------



## hoochman2 (Nov 18, 2013)

yes I agree with deadend, some clear cutting would do alot for the mountains.


----------



## Paint Brush (Nov 21, 2013)

The bear have pretty much moved to greener pastures so to speak. If they cant find food they are leaving. I will spend a couple more days on the next hunt but I just thought I had seen it bad until this year. The next hunt is a sign in hunt so don't forget to bring your own tags they don't get wma tags on the sign in hunts.


----------



## Paint Brush (Nov 21, 2013)

#12   Report Post   Old 11-17-2013, 10:35 PM  
No-Limit No-Limit is offline    Join Date: Dec 2008
Location: Savannah River
iTrader: (1) Check/Add Feedback 

Default 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

0 deer killed on 25 thousand acres? That is just crazy. Are there multiple check stations where perhaps others have been checked out or just the 1 check station?

And it doesnt sound like the bear or hog population is any better. Strange. I thought I'd heard reports of quite a few bear being taken at this WMA the last few years w/ numbers climbing each year? Must be a really bad year...sounds like a ghost town. 

 No only one check station. This WMA has been at the top of the bear harvest for the last several years. In my opinion that's what happened to the deer. You think a coyote is a fawn predator? He cant hold a bear a light. Now the problem is the deer pop is so low they will never recover as long as bears are here. All the mtn wmas are headed in this direction. And don't forget the n forest that surrounds the wmas.


----------



## Coon Dog (Nov 21, 2013)

I will be hunting it cant turn my head on this place I have shot some big bucks here . But will more than likely not take my normal hike that takes 2 hrs to get to with no acorns .  got another spot that has more for them to eat since no acorns .i let a very big 6 point walk last year and a spike will be huntin it and loving it hope that 6 has grown some good luck to all


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 22, 2013)

Went the other day to where I found acorns on the last hunt. Bear and hogs were tearing them up then. Found absolutely nothing the other day. Ive never see it this bad that I can remember.


----------

